# Can't emerge nvidia-kernel

## tristure

Hi!

I'm reinstalling my box, and everything went fine so far.

But I can't emerge nvidia-kernel.

I use a 2.6.5 gentoo dev sources kernel.

It's strange because on a former installation I had nvidia-kernel working all-right with this kernel.

This is the output for 5336 nvidia-kernel :

 *Quote:*   

> >>> md5 src_uri  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run
> 
>  * The new 2.6.6 Series kernels include an option for 4K Stack sizes,
> 
>  * this option must NOT be selected. This driver will only work with
> ...

 

I read many posts about a wrong symlink in this forum. This is not related : the /usr/src/linux symlink is all right.

EMerging 6111 version of nvidia-kernel fails :

 *Quote:*   

> >>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111 to /
> 
> x86
> 
> >>> md5 src_uri  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1.run
> ...

 

I don't know what to do. Any help appreciated!!

(Just in case, can I still emerge graphical environments and applications and solve this problem later? I'm fed up with command line right now and need some GUI (some browser especially!) even if I don't have opengl for the moment)

----------

## chunderbunny

You can switch video drivers at any time, so go ahead and install some WMs. 

You could try what the error message suggests, go to /usr/src/linux and run "make mrproper", then see if the 6111 drivers will compile.

----------

## tristure

Well it didn't work either...

Any other ideas?

Thanks!

----------

## tristure

OK, I'm in KDE now, so things are getting better  :Laughing: 

But I still have to get the nvidia thing working

I ran make mrproper; then I got the classic error "unable to determine kernel version".

I read something about typing make prepare-all, and so I did...

Now I got another error : *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# emerge nvidia-kernel
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4 to /
> ...

 

As I read something on the forums about emerging new headers, I tried to emerge the linux26-headers, but I can't, even with "~x86" the packages remain masked!

I tried to emerge and run config-kernel, didn't work either!!!

I'm really stuck now, and I would really like to have my card working!

Any help appreciated!!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Drooling Iguana

I had the same problem and managed to fix it by upgrading to the latest version of the kernel (2.6.8.1).  You might want to give that a shot.

----------

## tristure

The latest gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7 and 2.6.8 lack many options I use (supermount support for instance), so I'd prefer to stick with my old 2.6.5.

----------

## DaMouse

2.6.8.1-ck6 then  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## tristure

Emerging it right now.

I'll try this kernel, thanks for the suggestion.

----------

## MushMushi

I had the same problem trying to install the nvidia-kernel 1.0.5336 to a previous kernel (2.6.4-ck2)... It just wouln't compile against it. (so then I tried an even older one, 2.4-ck3, and it worked)

but the nvidia-kernel works fine with 2.6.8.1-ck5

----------

